# 05-06 rear bumper valance???



## Tsmith78 (Oct 14, 2013)

ok so i wanna get the lower valance painted on my 05......so anyone kno how it comes off???? I really hope the whole rear bumper dont gotta come off!!!!


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

It is held on by 4 clips (I think) and pops right off. You should be able to see them easily once you get under the car. If you don't feel good about taking it off yourself, the body shop can do it for you in about 5 minutes.


----------



## Tsmith78 (Oct 14, 2013)

ok thanks i will dig into it a lil deeper tomarow!!!


----------



## bbejj123 (Aug 6, 2011)

It's easy to take off just sit under you car and think it through.

As for painting make sure it's clean and use some bulldog adhesion promoter. Stuff really helps on that type of plastic


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

